# Gcc-6.4.0

## Erdie

Gibt es für den GCC Upgrade von 5* auf 6.4.0 irgendetwas besonderes zu beachten? Da es sich um eine Major Update handelt, ist recompilierung des ganzen Systems notwendig, richtig?

----------

## asturm

Nein, überhaupt nicht nötig.

----------

## Erdie

Umso besser, kann man also einfach gcc umstellen und weitermachen? Das wäre ja schön einfach ..

----------

## asturm

Die üblichen Kleinigkeiten ausgenommen: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC

----------

## schmidicom

So ganz Problemlos scheint es mir dann doch nicht zu sein.

Vor kurzem habe ich mal wieder versucht meinen Dolphin-Emulator zu starten und bekam promt sowas:

```
Fatal Error: Mismatch between the program and library build versions detected.

The library used 3.0 (wchar_t,compiler with C++ ABI 1002,wx containers,compatible with 2.8),

and your program used 3.0 (wchar_t,compiler with C++ ABI 1008,wx containers,compatible with 2.8).
```

Nach einer Google-Suche fand ich dann heraus das ich das installierte wxGTK neu bauen musste.

An dieser Stelle waren dann auch die folgenden beiden Links wichtig:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/619778

https://github.com/wxWidgets/wxWidgets/commit/73e9e18ea09ffffcaac50237def0d9728a213c02.patch

Ist wohl ein ABI-Bruch der beim Wechsel von GCC 5 zu 6 entstand. Und nein, weder Portage noch revdep-rebuild bemerkten das.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nehme ich 

```
revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc
```

oder besser 

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 
```

?

----------

## asturm

Keins von beiden - aufmerksamer lesen. (Obwohl es der wiki-Eintrag nicht unbedingt anfängerfreundlich macht)

libtool rebuild ist wichtig, ansonsten: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC#Which_packages_are_known_to_need_a_rebuild.3F

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

